
Building a CQRS/ES web application in Elixir using Phoenix - slashdotdash
https://10consulting.com/2017/01/04/building-a-cqrs-web-application-in-elixir-using-phoenix/
======
slashdotdash
A case study describing how I built a web app following a Command Query
Responsibility Segregation and event sourcing (CQRS/ES) pattern. In Elixir
using the Phoenix Framework.

It uses two open-source Elixir libraries I've authored to provide the building
blocks for such applications:

* EventStore: A CQRS event store that uses PostgreSQL (v9.5 or later) as the underlying storage engine. [1]

* Commanded: Provides support for command registration and dispatch; hosting and delegation to aggregate roots; event handling; and long running process managers. [2]

It's an unorthodox approach to building Phoenix web apps. The article details
why you might consider applying it.

[1]
[https://github.com/slashdotdash/eventstore](https://github.com/slashdotdash/eventstore)

[2]
[https://github.com/slashdotdash/commanded](https://github.com/slashdotdash/commanded)

